# Brake Problems on 2003 350Z Touring?



## edrudd (Nov 2, 2005)

350Z Drivers, 

Just wondered if any of you have experienced premature pad and rotor wear on your 350Zs? 

I have replaced front pads and one rotor in 16,000 miles and both front rotors and pads at 26,000 miles. The car is now 3 years old and has a total of 27,000 miles on it so we don't drive it alot. The car was recalled for the front end alignment problem and Nissan provide new front tires. So far, the recall seems to have fixed that problem. The brake problem seems unusual however. 

The dealer says that is typical for this model Z and suggests that brake wear is probably caused by aggressive driving. Their attitude is "This is a sportscar and as such is probably driven harder than the normal sedan". Nissan says they have not experienced this type of wear and imply that we're hard on brakes. 

The car has been driven mainly by my wife to work (a five mile commute) and not in stop and go traffic. It has the five speed automatic transmission. 

Has anyone heard of brake problems of this nature on the 2003 or later 350Zs? Any information would be much appreciated.

Thanks, 

Ed


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

I have seen a few with brakes wearing out somewhat quickly but not abnormally fast. They have pretty soft pads on them. Have not seen a actual problem from them thou. 
Does your wife ride the brakes by any chance? Autos will wear pads quicker than a stick also. 
You may want to have the brake pedal free play checked to be sure you dont have a over tight master cylinder causing the brakes to drag when not applied. Basically grab the brake pedal with your hand and see if there is a little "free" play at the very top before the pedal gets stiff.


----------



## edrudd (Nov 2, 2005)

*350Z Premature Brake wear*

Appreciate your comments Spddracer. I agree, autos are probably harder on brakes than sticks. Good point about the brake pedal free play - I'll check it out and whether or not the wife unconsciously "rides" the brakes. 

Thanks for the tips, 

Ed 




Spddracer said:


> I have seen a few with brakes wearing out somewhat quickly but not abnormally fast. They have pretty soft pads on them. Have not seen a actual problem from them thou.
> Does your wife ride the brakes by any chance? Autos will wear pads quicker than a stick also.
> You may want to have the brake pedal free play checked to be sure you dont have a over tight master cylinder causing the brakes to drag when not applied. Basically grab the brake pedal with your hand and see if there is a little "free" play at the very top before the pedal gets stiff.


----------



## Barb (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a 2003 Z and have replaced the brakes, both front and back, twice now and once on the roters. I have been experiencing for two years now, a very loud squeeking high pitch noise every time I break. I have taken it into the dealer numerous times and the first few times they told me it was do to break dusk and yet everytime they cleaned them it would still do it. I have been getting the roundaround on this for quite some time, and the last time I took it in for the same problem, they told me I needed new roters and that's what's causing the noise. What confuses me is why are they just figuring this out now if it's been the roters all along. Has anyone else had this problem? I really don't want to replace the roters if that is not going to solve my problem. I also don't believe that the dealer is being honest with me and perhaps just wants me to replace something that doesn't need to be replaced. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Barbara


----------

